# Breakfast Pizza



## salt and pepper (Oct 5, 2013)

Bacon, onion, potato & cheese pizza.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh good gravy, that looks delicious, S&P!  Is that an egg in the middle?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2013)

YUM!!!


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 5, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh good gravy, that looks delicious, S&P! Is that an egg in the middle?


 

 yep!


----------



## Lize (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks super tasty!


----------



## Addie (Oct 5, 2013)

Care to share the directions? Did you cook some of the food first?


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 5, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Bacon, onion, potato & cheese pizza.


 
Oh yeah !!!

Now I need one of these !!!!


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 5, 2013)

Addie said:


> Care to share the directions? Did you cook some of the food first?


 
  Yes Addie, par-boiled red sliced potato's & cooked the bacon too.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 6, 2013)

That looks like a great idea. Is there a sauce? If so, what?


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 6, 2013)

taxlady said:


> That looks like a great idea. Is there a sauce? If so, what?


  No sauce, just olive oil, seasoning (Italian) and greaded & mozz cheese.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks S&P


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 7, 2013)

I'd be down for that!


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 7, 2013)

I will have to give this a try.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 7, 2013)

Definitely looks good. Probably will be a bit before I get a chance to try it but it definitely looks good.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness, does that ever look good.   Thank you so much for sharing!


----------

